

3 New Ideas For Finding Lost Planes - periferral
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/3-new-ideas-finding-lost-planes?dom=PSC&loc=poprail&lnk=10&con=3-new-ideas-for-finding-lost-planes

======
ColinWright
The second method listed is effectively the same as the U/AIS system that
ships use[0]. The "U" stands for "Universal", from which we can deduce that
actually only about 60% of ships actually use it.

The technology already exists, it just needs to be mandated for aircraft.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Identification_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Identification_System)

